# Inside Gauge Inquiry



## groland (Jan 21, 2009)

Greetings,

I recently took a woodworking class in which drawer making was a feature. To test the squareness of the drawer during glue up, we used a shop made gauge with two pointed wooden members that slid in and out to the correct length, fixed by a little clamp.

Does anyone know what this clamp might be called or where one could be purchased? It was, I'd say maybe 2" x 1 1/2 inches for the frame.

Does anyone sell such a gauge?

Any help appreciated. I attach a sketch I made of it from memory.

Thanks,

George


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Check the latest Lee Valley- Veritas catalog. On page 20 it is listed as "bar gauge heads", item#05N31.01 and cost $14.95. You have to supply your own wood.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

You might want to google pinch rods…

Herb


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

I have always called them pinch sticks.


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

Make your own. Roy Underhill shows you how (select the Pinch rods and squeezy blocks episode): 
http://www.pbs.org/woodwrightsshop/watch-on-line/2014-2015-episodes/

I've found this to be almost as useful: http://www.leevalley.com/en/Wood/page.aspx?p=56766&cat=1,43513


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

That looks like a nice on. I make a simple one with two pointed sticks and a c-clamp.

No matter, using one is a great help in drawer making.


----------

